# HDMI or USB3 not working (Windows 10)



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello,

My Toshiba QOSMIO DX730-10Q has just been upgraded to Windows 10. I recently bought an LG LED monitor and tried to connect it to the HDMI (this is the first time I’m using the HDMI port since I bought the computer awhile back) and it’s not working.

Whenever the LED is connected on HDMI, it says ‘Checking signal’ then ‘HDMI No Signal’. When I tried disconnecting it from QOSMIO, the LED says ‘Please check your connection’ – so this means it’s able to detect that it is connected earlier, only that it’s unable to receive any from the computer.

I bought a USB 3.0 to HDMI adapter, hoping to isolate the problem. I noticed that it has a USB 3.0 driver (from the system), but since I’ve not used this too before, I don’t know whether it’s working at all. The computer has 6 USB ports.

I tried all the ports, still not working.

I tried connecting this LED to a Windows Vista laptop on HDMI, it worked right away. This means it could be the Windows 10 or my computer that has a problem.

Would appreciate any advice, thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Has this monitor ever worked with this pc HDMI port?


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheers Rich!

I haven't tried the HDMI of this computer before, I'm not sure whether it works or not.

Then again, I bought a USB 3 to HDMI adapter, and tried on each of the 6 USB ports (I can see from the device manager that one is a USB 3), still no luck.

How do I check if the HDMI (or the driver) is configured properly? I could probably start with that.

Thanks,


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look in BIOS for a setting that enables HDMI


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

I remember checking that, I couldn't see it there? I'll try it again, is that on start up?

Should it appear as HDMI in Device Manage too? I couldn't see any.

Let me know where else I could check, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

BIOS is the place to start


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Can you try a different TV on that Qosmio HDMI port? Perhaps you can borrow one from a neighbor or family member. Bribe them with a bag of pretzels or something. This would let you know if that port works or not.

Also, Toshibas are known to be quirky when connecting to external devices, CRTs, LCDs, LED TVs, and often require a keystroke combination from the keyboard to swith video output to the HDMI external device/port such as *<Fn-key+F5> or <Fn-key+F7>.* Consult your owner's manual for this keystroke combo. You can download free from Toshiba.com for your specific model. 

Most other laptops, Dell, Sony, HP, Acer/Gateway do not require this on their newer models, but some older models work like the Toshiba, your video output source must be manually selected; the hardware cannot auto-select for you like the newer models can. 

If another TV works with your HDMI port and you can verify this, it could be using one of these models, and since your TV is new; the old adage that new TVs don't work well with old laptops often holds true. This might be a situation where the manual video output source switching must be initiated by you each time your turn on the TV or laptop. This can be fixed by replacing the laptop. :wink:

On the other hand, if the borrowed TV shows your HDMI port as not working at all,_ BUT YOU REMEMBER IT WORKING WITH THE LAPTOP ON AN EARLIER VERSION OF WINDOWS_, it might be a Win10 problem. What version of Windows came on that Qosmio when you first got it? Did your HDMI port ever work with any TV you have?

If it did or you can't remember, it could be a video driver issue. When you performed the upgrade or paid to have it done for you by a Tech, *did you or him remember to run the Win10 Upgrade Assistant prior to clicking that system tray widget to run the upgrade? *Most folks don't do this, as they don't know it's required. :ermm:

If you did the upgrade and forgot this step, I suggest you go to run and type *DEVMGMT.MSC* and update your Video driver. Such as NVidia, Ati, etc. If this doesn't fix it, you might have to uninstall the driver manually, and then visit the Toshiba website and look up your model and see if they have a video driver update for Win10 or not. Download and install new driver and retest. 

Some laptops including Toshibas often require a Chipset or even a BIOS upgrade to handle new hardware such as your LED TV. While still on the Toshiba website, if they show a Win10 update for their Chipset or BIOS for your model, then Win10 is supported by your laptop. If not, you might continue to have compatibility problems with certain items--such as your HDMI video port until and if Toshiba gets around to updating their Chipset/BIOS drivers for your model. It takes about 5 min. to check this, and is the step you need to determine whether you stop using your TV with this laptop and go back to the old Vista laptop and use that for your TV and use the Qosmio for other stuff such as web-Email or chuck it into the closet and play the "wait for the Manufacturer to take pity on me and update their drivers to the latest version of Windows game". 

*Word of Caution:* BIOS updates are extremely *HIGH-RISK* so if you've never done one,* DON'T START NOW!!!* Doing that procedure incorrectly can often result in a bricked Motherboard costing $175-$1500 to replace. Better to take to your local certified Computer Pro and pay them $40-$100 or so to do that for you. :thumb:

*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Rich,

I finally managed to look at the BIOS of this computer, but I couldn’t see any setting for HDMI at all!?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheers BigBearJedi!

I’m unable to isolate whether it’s a HDMI port issue or Win10 issue as I’ve not used its HDMI port at all before, even when it still on Win7.

One thing I noticed though is that the LG LED monitor I’m trying to connect can detect if it’s or not connected. Then, when it’s connected, it will go to sleep for power-saving option. This means that it’s able to sense that it is connected, only that it cannot receive any from the computer, e.g. image data (?)

I tried the Project options, still any didn’t work.

Last week, I saw an Update status that I have to allow the computer to perform this. I also did the Troubleshooting option, it returned these issues,
-	PCI Device doesn’t have a driver
-	Unknown device doesn’t have a driver

Could these be adding to the problem?

I remember browsing in Toshiba’s website 2 weeks back when I was figuring out what could be wrong, I couldn’t find any and still waiting for a response from them about this.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Display Adaptor group expanded.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

darklarky said:


> Cheers BigBearJedi!
> _<<<<Hi Jake; I have some comments for you below italicized in blue. Check them out. BBJ>>>_
> 
> I’m unable to isolate whether it’s a HDMI port issue or Win10 issue as I’ve not used its HDMI port at all before, even when it still on Win7.
> ...


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Rich,

Please refer to attached, let me know? Cheers,










-- OK that attaching image didn't work, the form here is asking me for URL instead and that was my attempt, how do i point it to my local image file? Help!


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Try again,


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi darklarky,

Haven't heard from you for awhile. I see you're having difficulties posting your local image file for Rich. Give it a try using this Help link on our Forum here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/cmps_index.php?page=postinghelp

Best,
*<<<BBJ>>>*


----------



## darklarky (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheers BBJ! I must have overlooked that paperclip icon.

I have yet to try the options you shared.

Hi Rich, these are the screen captures,


----------

